# Red and Gold severum



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

These are my Red and Gold Sev's in a 75 Gal tank. Going to be removing the plants! Once I get 2 pair the others are going.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=VVF-UmiV-BY


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Can't get the code to work correctly.  :-?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/sjlchgo#p/a/u/0/VVF-UmiV-BY


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

You dont think 7 sevs is too many for a 75 gallon? I have 2 in my 75 with 4 catfish and I feel like that is just enough.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

It sounds like he is going for 2 pair, which i think is pretty good for a 75 gallon. I like your red sevs. Very cool tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey dont mean to steal your post but i also have 2 red gold severums. I was told thst they were not likely to breed because they are a hybred. Is this true?


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

GopherWacker93 said:


> Hey dont mean to steal your post but i also have 2 red gold severums. I was told thst they were not likely to breed because they are a hybred. Is this true?


It's a big mystery. Some would tell you they are hybrids but I have yet to see _any_ proof.

They do breed though. Well mine did anyways.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Exactly Matt...trying to get 2 pair from the bunch. I used to have 2 pair of breeding convicts in a 55 so I think the sevs will be fine.

Gopher, no that is not true, 2 of the reds have already paired and spawned once, but no fry yet. From all I have read the RED's are NOT hybrid.


----------



## marktheshark (Oct 11, 2005)

Do you guys realize that the Sev's will hit the 8" mark and quite possibly 10"-12"?


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I have other sev's that got to be close to 10", so yes I do know that. If you apply the "inch per gallon" rule then 4 sevs even at the GINORMOUS size of 12" still wouldn't be over stocked. These are not overly aggressive fish and I have NEVER stuck to the 1" per rule anyway...lol. I over filtrate and do weekly water changes. Also a simple "test" to determine if your conditions are good is "are the fish breeding". If they are happy enough to breed what else can you ask for?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

sjlchgo said:


> I have other sev's that got to be close to 10", so yes I do know that. *If you apply the "inch per gallon" rule *then 4 sevs even at the GINORMOUS size of 12" still wouldn't be over stocked. These are not overly aggressive fish and I have NEVER stuck to the 1" per rule anyway...lol. I over filtrate and do weekly water changes. Also a simple "test" to determine if your conditions are good is "are the fish breeding". If they are happy enough to breed what else can you ask for?


It's generally accepted that the one inch per gallon rule does not apply to cichlids. It's been discussed so many times on the forum that I do not wish to rehash an old discussion.

What I think may concern some people is that a 4 foot long tank is not a very long tank for a larger growing SA cichlid species. Basically there won't be too much swimming room for two adult pairs in such a tank. Personally, I hate to see fish in cramped situations, and a single 8 to 10 inch severum in a 75 gallon tank is my idea of a cramped situation. I can't imagine what it will be like for two spawning pairs in such a tank.

Each of us are allowed to have our own opinion, and there will be some forum members who will think your tank is too small and/or you are over stocked. However, at the end of the day, it's your tank and thier your fish, and we're unlikely to change your perspective of what our idea of a suitable sized tank or stocking option is.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Fish are very adaptive I've found....just think..they learn to be happy in an aquarium. Being that they all come from lakes, oceans and seas I think that we all deprive them of what they are supposed to be acustomed to. Some even argue that keeping fish at all is wrong so you're right on the opinion point of view. I do however CARE for my fish and if and when I see discord I quickly make the needed adjustments. I'll keep you guys posted on the progress.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

sjlchgo said:


> Fish are very adaptive I've found..


Yeah, it's called the survival instinct, the will to live.



sjlchgo said:


> ..just think..they learn to be happy in an aquarium.


 :roll:
Fish don't learn to be _happy_. They're either in a situation where they are _happy_, or they're not. [/quote]


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> sjlchgo said:
> 
> 
> > I have other sev's that got to be close to 10", so yes I do know that. *If you apply the "inch per gallon" rule *then 4 sevs even at the GINORMOUS size of 12" still wouldn't be over stocked. These are not overly aggressive fish and I have NEVER stuck to the 1" per rule anyway...lol. I over filtrate and do weekly water changes. Also a simple "test" to determine if your conditions are good is "are the fish breeding". If they are happy enough to breed what else can you ask for?
> ...


Have to second that. I had an adult pair in a 90 briefly and felt they were cramped. Oh yeah, they kept breeding.

Two adult pairs in a 75g is overstocking. Your over filtration and frequent water changes doesn't solve all problems. Imagine yourself in a cage in a nicely aerated area with good food.... they just don't have enough room to move around.

I know you are not going to change your mind....but hopefully some other people reading this thread will.

PS - whatever you read about red severums are baseless speculations. Simple fact is that very few people in the world know what they are, and they are not telling anybody.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I've taken the advise of the community and removed the other severums only leaving a single pair in the 75gal. I moved the others to my 125 and put the Angels from that tank in with the severums. The other sev's share the 125 with a mated pair of Chocolate's and some Juvi Altifrons.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

sjlchgo said:


> I've taken the advise of the community and removed the other severums only leaving a single pair in the 75gal. I moved the others to my 125 and put the Angels from that tank in with the severums. The other sev's share the 125 with a mated pair of Chocolate's and some Juvi Altifrons.


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Would love to see some new pics/vids.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Still don't know how to get the video to post.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

They've spawned!!


----------

